# Columbia, SC - URGENT Puppy!



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Darn! I'm not sure if I got the pic to work. This baby girl is OUT of time!










Petango.com ? Meet Final Date EXPIRED, a 5 months German Shepherd / Mix available for adoption in COLUMBIA, SC

Final Date EXPIRED

Animal ID : 15618374 
Breed : German Shepherd / Mix 
Age : 5 months 
Gender : Female 
Color : Black / Tan 
Spayed/Neutered : No 
Size : Medium 
Add to Favorites

Address 
PO Box 1777, COLUMBIA, SC, 29202

Phone 
(803) 767-6104

Website 
http://www.HEARTofthemidlands. org

Email 
[email protected]







This pet also is eligible for 30 days of pre-paid pet health insurance. For more information please visit Protect your dog or cat with Pet Insurance | ShelterCare Pet Insurance Programs or 
call 1-866-375-PETS

Pet Memo
AVAILABLE DATE: NOW

FINAL DATE: EXPIRED; CRITICAL; DEATH PENDING; EMAIL ASAP!

Please remember the "FINAL DATE" is contingent upon the animal staying healthy. If they contract ANY ILLNESS they will be euthanized! HELP GET THEM OUT SOON!

This little girl is quiet and nervous. Who wouldn't be in such a scary place. She's very nice, just scared silly. Will you help her? 

For more information on how you can save this life, please email [email protected]. Be sure to include the animal's ID number and the name of your rescue group so we can provide you with accurate information.

Shelter Information
The mission of HEART, Help Every Animal Reach Tomorrow, a program of Pawmetto Lifeline, is to facilitate the rescue of companion pets scheduled for euthanasia in municipal shelters and ensure their safety through the coordinated efforts of a network of like-minded rescue organizations who will become Placement Partners in this program.

The purpose of the program is to place animals in permanent homes as companion pets. 
·	Animals will not be used for breeding purposes.
·	Animals will not be placed with organizations that intend to use the animals for commercial purposes.
·	Animals will not be used for research purposes.

HEART seeks to accommodate a variety of groups; which will be valued and respected. HEART and Placement Partners will have open communication and trust. The well-being of the animals is the highest priority.

Adoption Process
For adoption process information, please contact the shelter directly. Shelter contact details can be found on in the right hand column. Thank you.

Not ready to adopt but still want to help HEART, Help Every Animal Reach Tomorrow--SOUTH CAROLINA? Contact the shelter for sponsoring, fostering, volunteering and donation info.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

That pup doesn't look 5 months to me.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree, she looks much younger. She is still listed, but her hold time is up. This shelter has several GSD babies that are urgent


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

She look scared to death. Her listing sounds onimous: *Date EXPIRED. *Hope she makes it out!

_Hold Time: Date EXPIRED_





  









*Animal ID *: 15618374 
*Breed *: German Shepherd 
*Age *: 5 months 2 days 
*Gender *: Female 
*Color *: Black / Tan 
*Spayed/Neutered *: No 
*Size *: Medium


----------



## Lady Lulu (Sep 6, 2011)

The pics to this baby are so sad. I agree she looks much younger than 5 months! I'm thinking she looks more like 3 1/2. She looks so frightened.


----------

